# baby arowana?



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

i just got a new baby arowana with just tiny bit of its eggsack left.
is it compatible?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Um, when it gets large enough to fit the betta in it's mouth, I'm afraid not. :/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, arowanas grow ginormous, in the wild they get to the point where it isn't uncommon for them to eat dogs and cats and wildlife.... I've heard that the arowanas grow fast, and have a ferocious appetite from a close family friend who used to own one (before he gave it away he ended up having to feed it giant rats, hunks of raw lean meat and what not)... I'm guessing yes for a few days to a few weeks, but after that, maybe not (it depends on if it's small enough to be eaten, and eventually if it's large enough to do the eating)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Arowana are scary fish. Dx there's one at the pet store i go to who's as big as my arm! he scares the crap outta me. >.>; soooo.... nope. once the baby gets big enough, all his tank mates will be dinner.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah they are scarry. my dad use to have one when i was a little boy. now i got the baby for 10 bucks and i wanna grow them biggg. i guess ill try to put them together when the eggsack is gone.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait... you're going to put them together when the eggsack is gone? 

...I really wouldn't do that if I were you. Arowanas scare the heck outta me- and they'll scare the heck out of your betta as well! He'll end up as dinner quite quickly. 

So unless you want a dead betta.... :?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

No, they get HUGE. Bare Minimum 55 gallon if you want to raise it on its own


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You will need a huge tank for that arowana!

I personally love them, but bettas would be snacks for them.. People feed mice to those arowanas! He could easily eat a betta..

They are very different snakes! If you aren't prepared to house that beast when he grows up..find someone who can! They need a lot of room and a lot of care!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

as i said, the one i saw, was about as big, if not bigger, than my whole arem. i'm about 5ft 4in. and one arm is about half your height, so that makes him around two feet or so.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a wild Arowana from Thailand :shock:


Arowanas have been rumored to capture prey as large as low flying bats. All species are large, and the arapaima is one of the world's largest freshwater fish, at 2.5 metres (8.2 ft) in length.[6] Arowana species typically grow to around 3 to 4 feet in captivity. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arowana


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

We have those fish at the aquarium


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

LFS has a pearl white one 5 foot long and by the look of it could inhale a 1lb rat.
your betta better be good at hideing.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They're gorgeous fish, but hopefully you're prepared for the large space it needs. I believe they need at least 200 gallons when full grown.

I wouldn't risk putting it in with your betta. How big is your tank, anyway?


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

day 3. my female crowntail and my baby arowana are doing fine, i dont see any fins chopped off nada. i guess ill keep him there for about 1 month and while searching for bigger tank. i have a 10 gal.

when i feed him blackworms, he does tackle worms like lightning.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

take him back to where you bought him.

according to aqadvisor a 10g with a female betta and an asian arowana is 533% overstocked


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think they will do fine for up to a month. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

PLEASE remove the betta or take the aro back to the store. There is simply no way that a Betta can live with a predator like that. No way. 

I'd highly suggest taking the Aro back as all you have ATM is a 10g tank. Which is no where near to what a baby arowana should have!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> day 3. my female crowntail and my baby arowana are doing fine, i dont see any fins chopped off nada. i guess ill keep him there for about 1 month and while searching for bigger tank. i have a 10 gal.
> 
> when i feed him blackworms, he does tackle worms like lightning.


Their compatibility will really come down to how fast the Arowana grows. Keep in mind as the Arowana's digestive organs continue to develop he will soon be able to take in larger chunks of food as Arowana's mouths can open up to be quite large in proportion to his body.

In the end, it's your aquarium pets so the risk is all yours but don't be surprised to see your betta missing one day, :shock:


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I smell a TROLL in this thread.. Please stop feeding Him.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

*rolls eyes* This is person is NOT a troll. He's an active user, asks intelligent questions, and typically trolls do their best to get attention by posting the same thread in multiple subforums- which this person has not. Before you go slinging around accusations, make sure the accusation fits the person.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive just started this sight less then a month after he did and have been here and just as active of a user as him. My opposition to him is the fact of him already stating his father had this Adowana fish and knows that it becomes even more agressive and five times the size of a betta, Ive looked up the information of what an Adrowana fish is and if hes been to this forum knowing all the responses of what others on here have told him what it is. He still states hes keeping them in the same tank till it kills his Betta or it dies from stress being in to small of a tank for it as stated by the care for a Adrowana fish is to not have it constantly acclamate to diffrent tanks as it grows yet its in a 10 gallon tank with a betta.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

true, though that probably just means he's not as addicted to the forum. when I first joined, I didn't post for a while, and when I did it was in small dabbles here and there. Most trolls start trolling the moment they join, and he's been here a while. Besides, the forum rules state " _Your fish, your responsibility. While we have many knowledgeable fish keepers here, please remember that members' opinions are their own and that it is up to you to determine the best course of action for your fish."._ We can give the info, but in the end it's his responsiblity. That might make him stubborn, but definately not a troll.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

guys im not a troll lol.
day 6, baby arowana's eggsack is gone so i feed them live blackworms. female actually doing great no sign of horizontal lines, just shows when i turn on the hood light.
arowana doing fine tho it tends to nip my plants.

im just doing a research if they are compatible... thats all.
well they will probably until 1 month because arowana always swims in the very top of the water and my female just roaming around in the middle.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, please post pics! I agree with JK fish, Sayurasem is definately not a troll. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion and free to do what they think is best for their pets. As long as their ways are not cruel or harmful to their pets, we should learn to accept different ways of doing things.


----------



## Apocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)

That just sounds like a generally terrible idea.


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

oke wait let me get some pictures. it will be up by friday no camera now.


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

If it's a money or time problem finding a bigger tank for the Arowana, may I suggest picking up a smaller tank to keep the Betta in temporarily? Keeping them together just seems like a bit of a gamble, both for the Betta and the Arowana. 2 gallon tanks run pretty cheap and you'd just need an extra heater to keep the Betta healthy and happy.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

10 gallon tank for a 2.5inch baby arowana is good to grow it for about 1 month.
after that, it'll need to have a 55gallon grow out.

after it's about 6-8 inches (it'll need a 120gallon+)

i see lots of Ads about people selling their arowana bc it's "too big for their 75 gallon."


*my arowana ate all the guppies i had, all the danios i had, and all the neons i had overnite, even though it grew up with them since day 1 when i got it.*
they're unpredictable.
so even if they get along fine....

but i think your Arowana will get gill curl if you keep it in a small 10gallon.
Go research "Arowana Gill curl" and see the correlation between small tanks and the disease.

Aro's are awesome fish!
just put in the time and investment ($$$$$).
But above all, be responsible. 

i couldn't keep up with mine's bi-daily water changes, so i gave it to a retired neighbor who has a 300 gallon tank. 

---im just letting you know what you're getting into.
Arowana's are a 20 yr commitment.


----------



## Kortlin (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think you're a troll. Just really brave! Moreso than I would be. I'm not going to say anything judgmental though because I'm pushing a few limits of my own with my Nano tank, and you seem confident so...

Pictures would be great though!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

If you have a couple thousand dollars to spend on that fish than you should be okay.

I think you should get a 500 gallon mega tank with that arowana and some other large fish species. 

That or a pond. But still, anything for an arowana is going to cost $2000+, so you might have to return him.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Just the food cost alone and the inconvenience of making increased trips to the Local pet shop for feeders... I hope the poster has a petshop nearby that has feeder gold fish well stocked. That Arowana is gonna go through endless pounds of feeder gold fish in its lifetime. You will be making plenty trips there, that's for sure! :lol:

Those pellet bottles that last you years on a betta is not gonna cut it,


----------

